# scope mounted lights



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 2, 2020)

Been looking at lights that ya mount to your rifle scope at Amazon. They have them now that you change the actual LED pod to change the color of the light. They are in $100 and less range with good reviews. I was wondering if they will light the scope enough for the cross hairs to be seen. Anybody had any experience  or recommendations ?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 2, 2020)

I have one that is just green but in a field you can see/shoot about 200 yards and yes you can see the crosshairs


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 2, 2020)

Thats what I used before I got the thermal. You can see plenty but you have to worry about spooking whatever target with illumination. I have a green light and can see eyes up to 600 yds. Orion 600 lumen I think it is with a 4-6 hr run time.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 2, 2020)

Here it is with different mounting hardware and pressure switch kit.
https://www.amazon.com/Predator-Premium-Rechargeable-Hunting-Pressure/dp/B07C9G2PWG


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 2, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> Here it is with different mounting hardware and pressure switch kit.
> https://www.amazon.com/Predator-Premium-Rechargeable-Hunting-Pressure/dp/B07C9G2PWG


I got a Lumenshooter A8 Plus in my cart now. Go see what y'all think about it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 2, 2020)

Dennis said:


> I have one that is just green but in a field you can see/shoot about 200 yards and yes you can see the crosshairs


I don't know how to post links.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 2, 2020)

Looking at the A9 too, but it don't mention being zoomable, just dimable.


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 2, 2020)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I got a Lumenshooter A8 Plus in my cart now. Go see what y'all think about it.


https://www.amazon.com/Infrared-Hunting-Batteries-Predator-Flashlight/dp/B07GB122TF


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 2, 2020)

I cant comment much on anything I haven't used but from the pictures, the mount looks pretty fragile. I like the different bulbs and the "zoom" feature though. All the reviews seem to be positive for the most part...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 2, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> I cant comment much on anything I haven't used but from the pictures, the mount looks pretty fragile. I like the different bulbs and the "zoom" feature though. All the reviews seem to be positive for the most part...


I got a different mount in my cart. I read review that refered to it. I think I will go with it. I wish there was more reviews on the A9 for the price difference  !


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 2, 2020)

No need to buy a mount, I have a barrel mount, scope mount and a picatinny mount you can have that will fit that 1 inch light.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 2, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> No need to buy a mount, I have a barrel mount, scope mount and a picatinny mount you can have that will fit that 1 inch light.


Okie dokie. I will get it ordered in a day or so. As soon as I get my monthly bills paid. I was debating between a new IWB holster or a light this month !


----------

